# Passenger manual seat stuck on foward position! Only 30,000k



## gab5 (Dec 22, 2012)

2012 Cruze LT with passenger seat stuck all they way in forward position. When I lift the handle only one side of the rail seam to release. Have tried to slightly slide seat while lifting handle. Still cannot get to release. Looks like a warrenty claim.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This will either take the dealership tech 30 seconds to fix or you'll need a new passenger seat. There tends to be no in-between with this type of problem.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm totally guessing here but it sounds like a disconnected cable for the other side of the seat release. Thankfully you can still claim it under warranty!

Sent from my Telefunken U-47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a similar issue when I went to adjust my drivers manual seat after I changed my foot pedals for sport pedals. My seat would not move when I pulled the adjuster lever. It turned out that a pen that had fallen from my pocket sometime ago somehow wedged in the seat track and made the seat impossible to move in either direction. Pulled out the pen from the track and all was good. It was a freak incident and I have no clue how the pen got into position to screw up the mechanism. Check to see if there is something jamming the seat track before you bring the car into the dealer.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It is a pretty simple system, either the cable broke or something fell in the track


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gab5 said:


> 2012 Cruze LT with passenger seat stuck all they way in forward position. When I lift the handle only one side of the rail seam to release. Have tried to slightly slide seat while lifting handle. Still cannot get to release. Looks like a warrenty claim.




gab5,
Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer? I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Exact same thing happened to me today. I'm so careful, I never force anything if it doesnt' want to go. Passenger seat on my '12 Eco, 52K miles, is stuck forward. I hear grinding noise when I tried to move it so I left it alone. Back to the dealer for the eighth time on this car. Seriously thinking about a trade.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JeffBazell said:


> Exact same thing happened to me today. I'm so careful, I never force anything if it doesnt' want to go. Passenger seat on my '12 Eco, 52K miles, is stuck forward. I hear grinding noise when I tried to move it so I left it alone. Back to the dealer for the eighth time on this car. Seriously thinking about a trade.


"grinding noise" => something in the track. This most likely isn't a problem with the car, just something fell down beside the seat.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Bingo! obermd was 100% correct. A piece of hard candy was jamming the lever action to allow the seat to move. Problem solved!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Problem solved!Bingo! obermd was 100% correct. A piece of hard candy was jamming the lever action to allow the seat to move. Problem solved!


 A pen fell out of my pocket and jammed my driver seat track.


----------

